
Show HN: Terraform module for deploying Docker containers to any Cloud VM - ctippett
https://github.com/christippett/terraform-cloudinit-container-server
======
ctippett
I've been playing around with a few different self-hosted PaaS offerings
(Exoframe, Caprover, Dokku et al), but nothing quite hit the mark. I ended up
bootstrapping a small VM using cloud-init and found it worked seamlessly
across all the major cloud providers with little to no vendor specific code -
cloud-init is pretty neat! I ended up creating a Terraform module for
deploying Docker containers + Docker Compose files and I'm pretty happy with
how it turned out.

